# Are people really getting big $$$ for old traynor stuff?



## dmcphee07Si (Dec 20, 2008)

i just saw an old TRAYNOR BASS MASTER YBA-1 on ebay for 699 us, are people really getting that much for these heads? i sold mine in mint shap with a traynor 2X15 cab for $275 about 4 years ago, i kick myself for selling and even more when i see ads like that lol


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

i see vintage traynors up for $400-$550 or so regularly


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

That's a little on the high side, but yes they are going for that kind of money now. I'd give you $500 fo ra YBA-1 in good condition (if I had it that is).


----------



## peter benn (Mar 29, 2007)

IMO the most money is going for Traynors that have four inputs and two volumes, Marshall-style....


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

devnulljp said:


> That's a little on the high side, but yes they are going for that kind of money now. I'd give you $500 fo ra YBA-1 in good condition (if I had it that is).


+1 - 500 for a really nice yba1 is not bad, but 699 US is a little ridiculous.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

With the reissue ofthe YGM-3, I foresee an emerging black market in people buying them new for $1200, relicing them a bit and passing them off as "vintage" Traynor amps on Craigslist for $400...


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

devnulljp said:


> With the reissue ofthe YGM-3, I foresee an emerging black market in people buying them new for $1200, relicing them a bit and passing them off as "vintage" Traynor amps on Craigslist for $400...


That seems like my kind of investment; one where I lose $800 of my $1200 in.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

bcmatt said:


> That seems like my kind of investment; one where I lose $800 of my $1200 in.


Think of it as a bailout package


----------



## jv100k (Feb 29, 2008)

Wonder what this one of mine would fetch the second oldest Traynor ever 
And no it's not for sale 9kkhhd


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

jv100k said:


> Wonder what this one of mine would fetch the second oldest Traynor ever
> And no it's not for sale


Zoinks!!! 

I'm officially jealous!


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

jv100k said:


> Wonder what this one of mine would fetch the second oldest Traynor ever
> And no it's not for sale 9kkhhd


Wow! Very cool! You actually own that? Do you play it much? How does it sound?

I'd bet that one would go for more than $600.


----------



## jv100k (Feb 29, 2008)

Yes i just got it last month it sounds great, very quiet noise wise and much like a bassman cranked.I believe Traynors are severely under valued a Bassman can top 10-12K and a Plexi 5k? these are made in the same era virtually the same level construction and sound great.
The fact that they stayed a mostly Canadian thing is the reason we have the pleasure of getting them cheap. That and the fact they aren't tied to a Clapton,Hendrix level guitar god.Here's Bassmaster #0018(near mint) on top of his younger bro #0002.One day 600.00 will seem like a steal.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I have a '67 or '68 YBA1 & it is a loud, but fan****ingtabulous sounding amplifer


sdsre


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

I have a '72 YBA-1 bassmaster that I modified to be a little more guitar-friendly (1 meg pots, master volume, grounded power..etc).
This thing is an absolute MONSTER!

Trouble is, it's TOO DAMN LOUD! I can't play it at home, I can't play it at jams, I can't play it at the smaller clubs.......so it just sits there.

My main amp is a Traynor YCV40 (a schweeet little combo IMHO)

I paid $200 plus another $300 to have the mod done. I think I'm gonna try and sell it to someone who CAN use it 'cause it roars when you crank it and it's a shame that it's not being used!

cheers


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

My '66 YBA-1 into a Tranor 2x12 cab with volume setting at 3 sounded just fine during an outddor gig...of course I used a Boss SD 1 to warm it up a bit on some tunes.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Back to the OP, there are a few models getting a fair dollar but only the oldest stuff.

I have a freaking killer YGM-1 for sale with around $400 worth of servicing and discrete mods, a Celestion Blue, NOS tubes, and a footswitch. My price barely covers _these_ costs, so when it sells it's almost like I giving the amp away for free!

Despite this, and even though it one was of the first 50 made, it hasn't sold because people still look for "the deal" assuming Traynor amps are still dirt cheap or would rather "save" a couple bucks up front and buy some unknown commodity. 

TG


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

YBA1s are about an inch away from being a hand wired Marshall Plexi.

When the Tube Amp Book came out, that secret was out of the closet.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Stevie 202 said:


> I have a '72 YBA-1 bassmaster that I modified to be a little more guitar-friendly (1 meg pots, master volume, grounded power..etc).
> This thing is an absolute MONSTER!
> 
> Trouble is, it's TOO DAMN LOUD! I can't play it at home, I can't play it at jams, I can't play it at the smaller clubs.......so it just sits there.
> ...


LOL same story. I found a '77 a few months back (posted about it) ended up into it more than I should be, and everyone in the house bails out when they see I'm plugging it in......and this is a volume friendly house where 100W Marshall, 100W Engl, (OK, those 2 are MV amps but they do get cranked up pretty good) 50W Hiwatt regularly get played and tolerated. And one of my sons thinks he's the next coming of Bonzo, the skinny little bugger just raises the roof when he drums, no subtlety at all, and that gets tolerated. The Traynor is just ignorant loud lol.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm going to buy an ultimate attenuator.....Ho is a great guy, he worked on my stuff when I lived in Vancouver :bow:


----------



## Soldano16 (Sep 14, 2006)

bolero said:


> I'm going to buy an ultimate attenuator.....Ho is a great guy, he worked on my stuff when I lived in Vancouver :bow:


You gotta get the 2 volumes. It's a fantastic feature that turns a NMV amp into almost a 2 channel amp. You attenuate a bit for your cleans. You attenuate a lot and jack up the guitar volume for great gainy leads.

Here's a little sample of the switch , at 0:17

http://media.putfile.com/2-volumes


----------



## dusty tolex (Nov 22, 2007)

jv100k said:


> Yes i just got it last month it sounds great, very quiet noise wise and much like a bassman cranked.I believe Traynors are severely under valued a Bassman can top 10-12K and a Plexi 5k? these are made in the same era virtually the same level construction and sound great.
> The fact that they stayed a mostly Canadian thing is the reason we have the pleasure of getting them cheap. That and the fact they aren't tied to a Clapton,Hendrix level guitar god.Here's Bassmaster #0018(near mint) on top of his younger bro #0002.One day 600.00 will seem like a steal.


yes but how much did you spend on it?

cheers
dt


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I bought my 1968 YBA-1 in the 90's for $25. I sold it about 2 years ago for $600.

I normally sell locally, but I put it up on eBay figuring I would get more for it, and I definitely did. US buyers will pay quite a bit for them.


----------



## jv100k (Feb 29, 2008)

dusty tolex said:


> yes but how much did you spend on it?
> 
> cheers
> dt


500.00 with a first run #68 YT-12 cab with alnico Norelco'skkjuw


----------



## sesroh (Sep 5, 2006)

I've been seeing tons of ads lately for overpriced YBA-1s. One of my close friends bought one last year for $600 with the original tall matching 4x10. Amp sounds amazing but I wouldn't even want to pay $600 just for the head considering I know a whole lot of other people who have paid even less than my buddy paid. I would feel silly paying upto $650 for only the YBA


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

Ever since Vintage Guitar Magazine did an article on the YBA-1 last year the prices have been climbing.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Stevie 202 said:


> Ever since Vintage Guitar Magazine did an article on the YBA-1 last year the prices have been climbing.


Ya as others have said, in a few years $600 will be the normal price. While that seems high because we are used to paying so little for them, it's still not a lot compared to other vintage amps out there. We are just lucky because being in Canada we can still find deals for the next while because there are so many more of the amps around.

Right now vintage Ampegs are the biggest value out there IMO. You can get them for the prices you could get vintage Traynors for 5 years ago. That will obviously change once they catch on too.


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

This is nutz,,


http://cgi.ebay.ca/1967-Traynor-YBA...14&_trkparms=72:1215|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

CT.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

torndownunit said:


> Ya as others have said, in a few years $600 will be the normal price. While that seems high because we are used to paying so little for them, it's still not a lot compared to other vintage amps out there. We are just lucky because being in Canada we can still find deals for the next while because there are so many more of the amps around.
> 
> Right now vintage Ampegs are the biggest value out there IMO. You can get them for the prices you could get vintage Traynors for 5 years ago. That will obviously change once they catch on too.


The Ampeg guitar amps are definitely one of the best bargins out there...the bass amps less so. I'd love to pick up a B25 head for low/medium volume bass playin'


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

...and this!!!

http://cgi.ebay.ca/1973-YGL-3-Trayn...14&_trkparms=72:1215|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

CT.


----------



## djem (Sep 14, 2006)

Most I've seen a YBA-1 go for was $850 on eBay. It was a first generation, tube rectifier model owned and modded by Sean Kilback. He used to run a Traynor Tweaks message board.

One thing I've wondered about is how much my first generation Bassmate combo would go for. I see way less of these than the YBA-1's.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Stevie 202 said:


> Ever since Vintage Guitar Magazine did an article on the YBA-1 last year the prices have been climbing.


Geez, I hope they run an article on my Garnet Herzog.:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Scottone said:


> The Ampeg guitar amps are definitely one of the best bargins out there...the bass amps less so. I'd love to pick up a B25 head for low/medium volume bass playin'


I've posted about it before, but I got a 1966 Ampeg Reverberocket II locally for $250 last year. Original speaker, tubes and everything. It has sat in the guys basement (he was the original owner) probably since it was bought, and literally looks like a brand new amp.

Another thing that makes Ampeg deal hunting easier is the price of the RI's. They sell for SO cheap used, that I think people who don't know a ton about the amps (like the guy I bought from) get the prices mixed up lol.

My deal was a HUGE deal, but it's not at all uncommon to find killer deals on vintage Ampeg amps.


----------



## jv100k (Feb 29, 2008)

A handwired very well built 5f6A circuitkqoct with vintage Mustards,massive trannies and so on. Guys we are living in the best country on earth:smilie_flagge17: if you think 6 bills is alot for this.
Pretty soon these will be 1k and you can bet i will flip a few of mine to the USA:wave:


----------



## sliberty (May 17, 2008)

I bought a YBA-1 a two or three years ago for $125 (that was a steal even then - it needed only a 3 prong cord and nothing else) and sold it last year for $400 to a friend. I would have asked more from a stranger.


----------

